# Blood angel force project.



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey all recently i started to get my blood angels going and decided the best way to keep motivated would be to collect all my BA into one project log, currently im working on a few pieces.

And it arrived

















Converted libby

















converted captain in terminator Armour

















im just waiting for the fw command set and im gonna use the commander from that as a power Armour version of this guy so i can field him either in termy Armour or power Armour.

Storm ravens









Assault squad on foot.

























sanguinary priest

















Tactical squad









































currently most of these are a work in progress and im looking forward to adding more currently i have 10 terminators on the spraying table awaiting a coat spray paint and also a few dreads and rhinos.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

really like it! gratz m8!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Very nice, I especially like the converted Librarian, very animated. That and forge world stuff is sweet.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

sooo the project slowly moves forward, ive decided on a few bits about the army, first off the bat is im going to be doing the 3rd company blood angels lead by captain machiavi, the reason behind this is i actually like capt tycho and considering he was capt of the 3rd before his death i can use the fore either with him or its new captain, one this im not to sure about is in the BA codex it shows the banner for the 3rd but it looks like it resembles the banner from when tycho lead them, is it this or just a banner they kept in honor of tycho maybe???

here a small up date of a bit the WIP i got going on at the moment.

Another Forge world model goning to be captain machiavi in power Armour and his banner bearer 










spartan assault tank
























only base colors done so far

captain machiavi in his terminator Armour built and undercoated.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the deep red of the completed squad. Reminds me of the old GW scheme from way back when. Also looking forward to seeing the spartan finished. Keep up the good work.


----------

